# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Κουνελάκια: Ρωμαίος & Ιουλιέττα

## CaRLo

Χαρίζονται κουνελάκια μίνι μαζί με το κλουβί τους, λόγω έλλειψης χρόνου.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ειναι καποιο απο τα 2 στειρωμενα?
πως ειναι σας χαρακτηρες?ηλικειες?

----------


## CaRLo

Eίναι μικρά, περίπου 5,5 μηνών. δέν είναι στειρωμένα, και δέν έχουν κάνει καμία γέννα.
είναι πολύ ηρεμα, αφού κάθε φορά που τους βάζω να φάνε, μου γλείφουν το χέρι σαν σκυλάκια..  :31212:

----------


## Γιαννης Μ

Ενδιαφερομαι...!!! Περιοχη.?

----------


## Γιαννης Μ

.........

----------


## CaRLo

Αθήνα, Νέο Ηράκλειο

----------


## irene68

Καλησπέρα...σε μια αναζήτηση στο google βρήκα το ποστ..εάν τα κουνελάκια  είναι ακόμη διαθέσιμα ενδιαφέρομαι...μένουμε Πειραιά οπότε από θέμα περιοχής δεν υπάρχει θέμα...ευχαριστώ.

----------


## CaRLo

Είναι ακόμα διαθέσιμα, το e-mail μου είναι: alexandr0ss@yahoo.gr

----------


## CaRLo

Παρακαλώ να κλείσει το θέμα, τα κουνελάκια δόθηκαν..

----------

